# Driving from USA to Canada - Car insurance



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello again, 

I am driving my car from US to Canada this June.
Anyone knows whether the authorities at the border will ask me for Canadian Car insurance? Should I start looking to buy car insurace now before I start driving?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lonestar said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I am driving my car from US to Canada this June.
> Anyone knows whether the authorities at the border will ask me for Canadian Car insurance? Should I start looking to buy car insurace now before I start driving?
> ...


No, they will not ask you for Canadian Auto insurance.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> No, they will not ask you for Canadian Auto insurance.


Thank you again Auld In for your quick response.


----------



## Jayme Archer (May 29, 2009)

Hi Lonestar,

No, you won't need Canadian car insurance if you're visiting, as long as you have insurance coverage in the States.

If you have any other insurance questions before you leave you should visit KanetixForum.ca where you can find out anything you need to know about Canadian insurance and mortgage questions online. 

It's easy to use; you just create a username, provide your email (solely for activation purposes), and then you can ask anything you need to know. You'll get replies to your question, not just from the community as a whole, but also industry insiders and brokers.

Hope this helps!


----------

